# Illinois Senate Bill 2272



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

American Racing Pigeon Union, Inc. Newsletter

Urgent Action Needed by May 3, 2009


Illinois Pigeon Law In Serious Trouble! 

Attention All Members in the State of Illinois!
Contact your state representatives and senators now. 

The Illinois Pigeon Law is in serious trouble.

Officially entitled the "Carrier, Racing, Hobby and Show Pigeon Act of 1993," this pigeon law has provided protection for pigeon fanciers because it dictates that a municipality or county shall not enact an ordinance which prohibits the orderly keeping of carrier, racing, hobby or show pigeons (except for Cook County).

Illinois Senate Bill 2272, which is currently up for consideration in the Illinois Legislature, states that "any municipality may enact an ordinance to prohibit or regulate the orderly keeping of pigeons."

If SB 2272 passes, the Illinois pigeon law and its protections will be completely nullified.

All Illinois members are urged to contact their local state representatives and state senators to voice opposition to SB 2272.

See Illinois General Assembly


We must save our state law and preserve the protections it provides for all fanciers.

Respectfully submitted,
Bill Mitiu
AU Plains Zone Director












American Racing Pigeon Union, Inc. | 2220 NE 63rd Street (zip 73111) (deliveries only) | PO Box 18465 (all mail) | Oklahoma City | OK | 73154


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

What can we do if we do not live in Illinois, and what to help.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

At this point it has already passed the Senate and is up for debate and vote in the House TODAY. This was fast tracked and under the radar. Not much can be done at this point if it passes the house today. It will go to the Liberal governor for veto or not. If he does not veto it, it will be law and will become effective immediately. The only chance a person has at that point is their local municipality. Gotta love this free county. I personally called each of my senators and let them know how I feel about this even though I do not live in a municipality. To answer your question as to what can be done, vote for less government on each of your opportunities to vote regardless of what office it is.
Ken


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> At this point it has already passed the Senate and is up for debate and vote in the House TODAY. This was fast tracked and under the radar. Not much can be done at this point if it passes the house today. It will go to the Liberal governor for veto or not. If he does not veto it, it will be law and will become effective immediately. The only chance a person has at that point is their local municipality. Gotta love this free county. I personally called each of my senators and let them know how I feel about this even though I do not live in a municipality. To answer your question as to what can be done, vote for less government on each of your opportunities to vote regardless of what office it is.
> Ken


Hey Ken.
Big time under the radar! I too contacted my rep's. But like you said if it's passed the only thing to do is "lobby" Mr Quinn.
What get's me is these politician's raise there hand to yea or nea on a bill they don't even read.I'm on my way to contacting Mr Quinn. What scare's me most is that this may set a presedent for other State's. Eliminating our option to relocate to a pigeon "friendly" state.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Brummie said:


> Hey Ken.
> Big time under the radar! I too contacted my rep's. But like you said if it's passed the only thing to do is "lobby" Mr Quinn.
> What get's me is these politician's raise there hand to yea or nea on a bill they don't even read.I'm on my way to contacting Mr Quinn. What scare's me most is that this may set a presedent for other State's. Eliminating our option to relocate to a pigeon "friendly" state.


Just what i was thinking too,other states may follow .


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

You guys that live in that State...must have been asleep or something. How did it get voted on, and passed by the Senate already ?! So much for the thought process..."Those things never get passed".....I guess you could call this a lot of change...and fast.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> You guys that live in that State...must have been asleep or something. How did it get voted on, and passed by the Senate already ?! So much for the thought process..."Those things never get passed".....I guess you could call this a lot of change...and fast.


Waren.
They bundled it with another bill. Nobody was asleep.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I would have shown up there myself! THIS is much different than the silly Fed. stuff they try to Pass. Brummie can Tell you, if R.Z did not know... Who would?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

When did you find this warren? Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

This is exactly how things like this start. First one state and then the others try to get in on the bandwagon. This bill specifically states their intentions are to regulate the "hobby" of keeping pigeons. If anyone thinks this is just this hobby they are wrong. They will stop at nothing until you will have to have permission to breathe. I wonder how they would like us regulating their golf hobby. No more T times!! I applaud those who have taken action and are not going to just sit back and hope it clears itself up. I will continue to monitor this and let everyone know the outcome.
Ken


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

LUCKYT said:


> When did you find this warren? Dave



I got it in today's email, direct from the AU. All AU members I assume would have gotten it at the same time.


----------



## vista (Apr 19, 2009)

There are othe activities to regulate. Pigeon racing is a hobby aligned with lawful activities. Dog racing, horseracing and cockfighting, activities that involve gambling, are the one which should be regulated. I just hope that the legislation does not result in enacting bad laws.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Email Received from Warren, Please anyone who can send this please copy and paste in your email or print out and mail in today.
Ken

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Sent: 5/1/2009 1:38:47 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time
Subj: News from American Racing Pigeon Union, Inc.



American Racing Pigeon Union, Inc. Electronic Newsletter 

May 1, 2009

URGENT ACTION NEEDED! 
We understand that the amendment to Illinois SB 2272 will be heard very soon. We are encouraging members to contact their officials as quickly as possible. The text below may be copied and pasted into an email or letter. Please call to voice your opposition as well. Please act today! 

Thank you.

Bill Mitiu
AU Plains Zone Director 

Proposed letter to elected officials:

Honorable (name of elected official)
Address
City, State, Zip

I am writing today out of concern regarding SB 2272. I am a pigeon fancier and have enjoyed the rich hobby of racing pigeons for _____ years. As a member in the American Racing Pigeon Union, I adhere to a strict Code of Ethics and Competition Standards. The basic element of both is the maintenance of a clean and healthy loft. Providing optimum care for my birds is paramount.

While regulation may be needed in some areas, prohibiting the keeping of pigeons is unnecessary. To do this removes my right to enjoy a hobby in my own backyard. This hobby is one I have enjoyed for many years.

The sport of racing pigeons provides my family a wholesome activity. Many youth are utilizing the hands-on study of pigeons to assist with educational tasks. Seniors enjoy the hobby in their golden years.

I encourage you to consider an amendment to remove the language referring to banning or prohibiting the right to raise and enjoy pigeons.

Thank you for your consideration and action on my behalf.

Signature











This email was sent to [email protected] by [email protected].
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy. Email Marketing by


American Racing Pigeon Union, Inc. | 2220 NE 63rd Street (deliveries only) | PO Box 18465 (all mail) | Oklahoma City | OK | 73111 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Access 350+ FREE radio stations anytime from anywhere on the web. Get the Radio Toolbar!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Update*

The following verbage was passed unanimously in the house and is going to the senate for vote. The people and organized efforts to get this changed was right on time and shows what can be done when we all pull together. 

Here is the new bill:
Deletes everything after the enacting clause. Amends the Carrier, Racing, Hobby, and Show Pigeon Act of 1993. Provides that a municipality located in a county having fewer than 3,000,000 inhabitants or a county shall not enact an ordinance to prohibit (now, which prohibits) the orderly keeping of carrier, racing, hobby, or show pigeons. Provides that a municipality located in a county having fewer than 3,000,000 inhabitants may enact an ordinance to regulate, but not prohibit, the orderly keeping of carrier, racing, hobby, or show pigeons. Makes other technical changes. Effective immediately.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> American Racing Pigeon Union, Inc. Newsletter
> 
> Urgent Action Needed by May 3, 2009
> 
> ...


What exactly does this mean?


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Bottom line is they were trying to prohibit the keeping of pigeons within the city limits of any town or village. The new language that was amended does not let them prohibit the keeping of racing, show, or hobby pigeons, however it does allow them to regulate the keeping of them. If you are outside the city limits and live in the county you are exempt from this law. This bill was created because someone was keeping over 300 feral pigeons in a barn inside town and letting them just be a problem for all his neighbors and he refused to do anything about them when ask to. Another law that was written for the minority that will affect the majority.
I think we all can learn from this experience:
(1)- Keep your coops clean (2)- Respect your neighbors (3)- Control your pigeons (4)- Watch your legislators and the bills being introduced on a regular basis. (5)- Vote against anything that infringes on your personal freedoms. (once they start taking them you will lose all of them) (6)- Register you loft with the AU and support them financially when you are able to. They fight for our rights to keep and enjoy these wonderful creatures.
Ken


----------

